# Francesca (Again!)



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Seeing as she's now 7 1/2 months, I thought I'd put up one of the MANY shots I have of her. It's a noisy edit I know, but I like the way it fits in with her hair and general not with it-ness. (She'd just woken up!) This is going to be my first printed shot with the new camera


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

This is a brilliant picture sir. Lovely looking girl.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Grommit said:


> This is a brilliant picture sir. Lovely looking girl.


Thanks, I can only agree! :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Nick, 

totally agree with you re: the "noise". I think it works well with the photo. Monochrome works well too.

Very good shot :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice shot.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, nice to get the feedback :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice Shot Nick

Have you tried this in square format to lose the blank space to the left


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I haven't actually Adrian. That's something I think I'll try tonight. I'll post up the edit :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Buck is spot on, bit of a crop and you're laughing. The noise works, the mono works and the "sheesh what are you doing I'm not even fully awake" also works!!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pic, enjoy her at 'that age' while you can; better start saving for the wedding now - she's going to break a few hearts along the way.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks all. I'll definitely be trying the crop later. I'll post up the result here.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Just my opinion mate but I actually like the negative space to the left. Makes it more interesting (to my eye at least) than a more conventional crop. 

Great shot.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

B2ONGO said:


> Just my opinion mate but I actually like the negative space to the left. Makes it more interesting (to my eye at least) than a more conventional crop.
> 
> Great shot.


Cheers fella. 
I normally use negative space (If I can) as I agree it makes for a more interesting shot. But I'm always open to suggestions, so I'll try the square crop


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

There you go.
Used a slightly different shot for this one, but with similar processing


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

shes certainly a cutie


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> shes certainly a cutie


Thanks mate. I certainly think so. (Biased I know!)


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Very nice photo mate :thumb:


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice shot mate!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

cutest photos Ive seen in a long time .Congrats


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Fella


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

ticketyboo to that one :thumb:


----------

